# What are the differences between Glory and Renown?



## vgunn (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a general idea, but would like further explanation. Can you relate to me the differences between the two?

tia!

Here are some relevant passages I have looked at:

RENOWN

"His ways were hard and long, and he became somewhat grim to look upon, unless he chanced to smile; and yet he seemed to Men worthy of honour, as a king that is in exile, when he did not hide his true shape. For he went in many guises, and *won renown* under many names. "

"...that he shall have, but I see on his breast a green stone, and from that his true name shall come and his chief* renown*: for he shall be a healer and a renewer." 

"In that day Eowyn also *won renown*, for she fought in that battle, riding in disguise; and was known after in the Mark as the Lady of the Shield-arm."

"...and in it they made names for many places of fame and reverence, and for many men of royalty and *great renown*." 

"I do not offer you my pity. For you are a lady high and valiant and have yourself *won renown* that shall not be forgotten."

“Shall I always be left behind when the Riders depart, to mind the house while they win *renown*?”

GLORY

"They obtained* glory* and great wealth, yet it turned to their undoing."

"I alone could save her, so, using the weapon of the Dark Lord for her good and my *glory*...."

"I do not love the bright sword for it’s sharpness, nor the arrow for it’s swiftness, nor the warrior for his *glory*. I love only that which they defend."

"And long there he lay, an image of the splendour of the Kings of Men in *glory *undimmed before the breaking of the world."

"If Gondor has such men still in these days of fading, great must have been its *glory* in the days of its rising."


BOTH

"wished to have *renown* and *glory* and to be lifted far above the mean things that crawl on the earth." 

"... but one that will lead to no great *glory* or *renown* should he fail."

"... and the larger world in general, and he had no desire for *glory* or *renown*."


----------



## vgunn (Feb 1, 2011)

I posted this a while back and got no responses. Hoping to hear back from someone.

Please!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay vgunn...

I had to turn to Oxford Online Dictionaries....hope it helps..


*Renown :*
The condition of being known or talked about by many people; fame:_authors of great renown._

*Glory :*
1) high renown or honour won by notable achievements:_to fight and die for the glory of one's nation_
2) magnificence or great beauty:_the train has been restored to all its former glory_
- [_count noun_] (often *glories*) a thing that is beautiful, impressive, or worthy of praise:_the glories of Paris_
- the splendour and bliss of heaven:_images of Christ in glory_
3) praise, worship, and thanksgiving offered to God. 
4) [_count noun_] a luminous ring or halo, especially as depicted around the head of Christ or a saint.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 14, 2011)

Personally I feel like glory is more temporary. It's the big shiny flash that impresses everyone around, and gets you talked about...but renown is when you are remembered even after that flash dies out. Glory can turn into renown, but not necessarily. In LotR terms, glory is being carried in from the battlefield and given a seat of honor by your proud underlings, renown is being mentioned in songs for generations to come. The quotes you have provided seem to bear this out; all of the renown quotes imply or state a long time frame, whereas the glory ones do not.


----------

